# Shipping company worries



## Spitaki (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, all,

My biggest worry about my upcoming move is finding a reliable shipping company, getting a proper estimate, and getting my goods (which are relatively small -- not in any way a whole household full) delivered, without anything having gotten lost.

I'll be happy to hear any and all suggestions/advice.

I should say it's from New York to Greece. The Federal Maritime Commission is closed these days because of the government shutdown. Ordinarily they have a list of licensed & bonded companies.

All in all, I'll be shipping about 40 cubic feet (the most accurate estimate I can come up with now -- 5 months before my move. And the contents might seem a little strange: roughly half of the boxes will contain my library (i.e. books) and the other half will contain boxes of critically important documents that I need for my work. I will be moving hardly any clothing, dishes and linen. Everything else will be given away or sold before I go.

My budget is limited, of course.

Thanks so much,
S


----------

